# My Premonitions & Psychometry Readings



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m starting this thread because I’ve had so many experiences of varying degrees to post about which will make this a long thread. Adding this content to another thread would contribute to making that one much too lengthy. It would also be cumbersome for me to have to read through pages of another thread to find replies to my experiences. I am not psychic “on demand”, except during psychometry readings. The dreams and “knowings” come when they come. I always shared the precognitive dreams with someone the night of or next morning after having them; it was like I was compelled to do so. Then when what I dreamed came true, I had proof of my predictions. As I explained in Keesha's thread, sometimes there’s symbolism which needs interpreting and 100% accuracy should never be expected. 
*Precognitive Dream*
This experience happened many decades ago. Early one morning I had a dream about people standing around our dining room table which was filled with delicious food as if it was Thanksgiving. I could only see them from their necks down. The women wore black dresses with big white collars. The men wore black suits. Somehow I knew they were not my relatives. I say “my relatives” because my mother who raised me was actually my grand aunt by marriage.  All of her remaining relatives lived in Baltimore, MD. I had only met  her younger brother and his large family. I don’t remember if I felt while I was dreaming that the people around the table were her relatives, but she was who I called when the dream woke me up around 5:30 a.m. I was not an early riser back then, in fact it was hard for me to get up in time to make it to work by 8:30...only a short distance away.  When I told my mom the dream she immediately said it meant death, as I suspected but did not say. Around 2:30 that afternoon, her niece, daughter of her younger brother, who had moved to Jersey came to her house and told my mom that her oldest brother had passed away.

*Psychometry Readings * Performed by holding someone’s object in my hand. I’ve been given earrings and rings to use for the readings. I have never charged for readings. I started doing them to see if the first successful one during a metaphysical course was just a fluke; it wasn’t. The readings I performed also had a remote viewing element to them. I had posted that my accuracy rate with the readings was 75%. There was a couple I’d forgotten about. Counting them it’s 80%. 

In one of the readings I did for a co-worker I drew pictures, as usual, to illustrate what I saw. I described her kitchen as being L shaped, having earth tones, with rust colored vases on the counters. I also told her that I saw a black 
car with gold trim in the repair shop. I knew that wasn’t her car and she said she didn’t know anyone with a car like that. After work, since my (red) car was at my uncle’s shop to be repaired, she drove me home.  

A little later, I realized I couldn’t find my beeper, something we used for work while in the field.  I called to see if she found it and she had. In the background I heard her boys making a commotion. She said she had told them about the reading and they couldn’t believe it; they thought she was putting them on. When they found out it was me on the phone they wanted to hear from me. So she put them on and I recounted what I had told their mother.  Turns out they had ordered pizza. When the pizza guy was backing out of their driveway, he hit a black car with gold trim and put quite a dent in it. Also she had told me after the reading that I described her kitchen accurately.  More to come.   @Devi @Keesha @RadishRose @Gary O' @Pecos @FastTrax @Don M. @Judycat @officerripley @Pinky


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2021)

Sometimes I get what I refer to as *"Knowings"*.  They are just random thoughts that seem to pop in my head and come to pass. They have ranged from the trivial to the ominous. When I was about 23, I was living with a young woman who needed a tenant to help her pay the mortgage on her big house because her husband had gone to jail. My area was on the second floor of this one family house. I went downstairs one day to get the mail. As I got to the staircase, I thought "Dave is going to call me by the time I get to the top of the stairs".  Dave was a musician friend who I heard from every once in awhile and hadn't heard from him in months. Sure enough, when I reached the top of the stairs the phone rang and it was him.

A serious example: I took my check for our carrying charge (co-op HOA/mortgage) to my neighbor who was acting as manager.  She was a mellow, pleasant woman. We had nice conversation for about 10 minutes. As I was leaving, as soon as I touched the doorknob, a thought came to me "She's not going to be here that long".  Within two weeks she died.  It happened again with the ex-boyfriend of a friend of mine.
He was a tall, heavy set man. One day I was driving past the club where he hung out. I saw him about three quarters a block away walking away from the car. Though I couldn't see his face, I knew it was him from his walk.  I was getting into the song on the radio but the good feeling I was getting from the music was interrupted by the thought "He's not going to be here that long"...same words in my head as with my neighbor!  He also died within two weeks.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh, wow.  There's so much in this world we can't explain. Bet you've faced the 'no scientific proof' dismissal when sharing your gifts.  I think it's only that our science hasn't progressed to the point that we can understand telepathic occurrences.

My mom worked 30+ years as a nurse anesthetist.  She often had a sixth sense during pre-op interviews when patients were going to develop complications during routine surgery even when there were no health conditions to account for the feelings.  Some of the surgeons called her a witch--in a positive manner--and took her seriously when she'd express an uneasy feeling before surgery.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 24, 2021)

I have said this in these forums on other occasions, but will repeat it here...

We simply don't know what we don't know.  There are many things we simply can't know due to the limitations of our five senses.  As far as I am concerned, I simply take these kinds of things at face value rather than writing them off as being somehow false or wrong.

In another thread where this subject came up, I related my only experience with this type of situation, involving Jean Dixon.  In relating that story, I was simply relating my only experience.  That does not mean that I don't believe there can't be other situations in which something was actually foretold.  There are things I simply don't have the capacity to know, so I can't prove or disprove them.  I would think that it would be most frustrating for somebody to have some kind of experience, only to find that nobody believes him or her, or at least is willing to listen with an open mind.

Tony


----------



## Pecos (Jan 24, 2021)

I pay attention to my dreams, especially if they are vivid and wake me up.

A few weeks ago my dreaming included a very vivid segment. 

It was a very happy baby laying on its back laughing, waving its arms and legs around and squealing in that special way that babies do when they are really happy. As the baby laid there, a gentle warm shower sprayed over him/her.

And then that delightful dream ended. But I took it as a very positive sign for the future and it made me very happy.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 24, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I pay attention to my dreams, especially if they are vivid and wake me up.
> 
> A few weeks ago my dreaming included a very vivid segment.
> 
> ...


I would be scared!  Having a baby in our lives at our age would be very disruptive, not to mention, a miracle.   

Tony


----------



## Pecos (Jan 24, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I would be scared!  Having a baby in our lives at our age would be very disruptive, not to mention, a miracle.
> 
> Tony


LOL, the baby wasn't mine.


----------



## Dana (Jan 24, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I pay attention to my dreams, especially if they are vivid and wake me up.
> 
> A few weeks ago my dreaming included a very vivid segment.
> 
> ...



Lovely to hear!


----------



## Pecos (Jan 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sometimes I get what I refer to as *"Knowings"*.  They are just random thoughts that seem to pop in my head and come to pass. They have ranged from the trivial to serious. When I was about 23, I was living with a young woman who needed a tenant to help her pay the mortgage on her big house because her husband had gone to jail. My area was on the second floor of this one family house. I went downstairs one day to get the mail. As I got to the staircase, I thought "Dave is going to call me by the time I get to the top of the stairs".  Dave was a musician friend who I heard from every once in awhile and hadn't heard from him in months. Sure enough, when I reached the top of the stairs the phone rang and it was him.
> 
> A serious example: I took my check for our carrying charge (co-op HOA/mortgage) to my neighbor who was acting as manager.  She was a mellow, pleasant woman. We had nice conversation for about 10 minutes. As I was leaving, as soon as I touched the doorknob, a thought came to me "She's not going to be here that long".  Within two weeks she died.  It happened again with the ex-boyfriend of a friend of mine.
> He was a tall, heavy set man. One day I was driving past the club where he hung out. I saw him about three quarters a block away walking away from the car. Though I couldn't see his face, I knew it was him from his walk.  I was getting into the song on the radio but the good feeling I was getting from the music was interrupted by the thought "He's not going to be here that long"...same words in my head as with my neighbor!  He also died within two weeks.


I would be upset if I had a "knowing" like that and it actually happened.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 24, 2021)

Pecos said:


> LOL, the baby wasn't mine.


Then I can certainly understand your relief and joy for whoever the baby belonged to.    

Tony


----------



## Gaer (Jan 24, 2021)

You're awesome Diva!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2021)

I had one precognitive dream when I was young that stands out.  I dreamed three nights in a row that relatives were around me while I was in bed, some with presents.  After the third night, I decided to tell my mother about it.  I told her I think I might be getting sick soon with the flu or something, that was my take on the dream.

  A short time after that, my friend and I were crossing a busy street, waiting at the curb to cross, the limit was around 45mph.  A drunk driver nodded off at the wheel and headed directly towards us.  We ran toward the buildings as he drove onto the sidewalk.  Luckily he just clipped us with the corner of his front bumper.  We both spent some time in the hospital, I had a broken ankle, cracked pelvis and head wound, at the time it happened when the first responders came, I was given my last rights and had a concussion.  We were both lucky to get off so easily, but I can't help thinking that my dream had something to do with the future accident.

My dreams are still very vivid and detailed, always in vibrant colors.  I always pay attention to my dreams, whether good or bad, they can be intense.


----------



## grahamg (Jan 24, 2021)

Great thread, some very interesting contributions too regarding other forum members dreams, and I agree dreams are important, if tricky things to interpret every time.

I had a very odd one some twenty or so years ago, and tried to write it down though parts I'd written down towards the end were hard to be absolutely certain they were thoughts in the dream or rationalisations afterwards, (it concerned my family, and expressions of displeasure by my father at my reaction to my mother trying to interfere when a group of us children were heading off clubbing, squeezed in a small car, I did get it typed up at the time, though as I say with some doubts about the ending recollections).

Has it been a "prophetic" dream, well if it was interpreted as a foretelling of future trouble in my family it certainly came to pass, but I'm not sure it could be really anything more than a sign of some tension, or something like this with the "disapproval" bit being important, fighting overbearing parental interference etc.


----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2021)

I have precognitive dreams a lot and have since childhood. I also follow my intuition regarding dreams, situations and people. I know when someone intends to do me harm quickly enough to save myself. Once when my car was in the repair shop, I walked home from the grocery store which was only 5 blocks away. My arms were laden with bundles. Suddenly I felt someone directly behind me with bad intent. I whirled about and confronted a youngish wild eyed man about an inch behind me who immediately ran away up the street and out of sight but his face was so imprinted on my mind I could describe him to this day. 

I can sometimes see ghosts or what we call ghosts, the traces left by those who have passed over. Mostly they are flashes, but some stay longer until they see me seeing them. Then they disappear. I never meet my departed family members though. I wish I could.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I pay attention to my dreams, especially if they are vivid and wake me up.
> 
> A few weeks ago my dreaming included a very vivid segment.
> 
> ...


That is a very positive dream. A baby usually signifies a new beginning.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

chic said:


> I have precognitive dreams a lot and have since childhood. I also follow my intuition regarding dreams, situations and people. I know when someone intends to do me harm quickly enough to save myself. Once when my car was in the repair shop, I walked home from the grocery store which was only 5 blocks away. My arms were laden with bundles. Suddenly I felt someone directly behind me with bad intent. I whirled about and confronted a youngish wild eyed man about an inch behind me who immediately ran away up the street and out of sight but his face was so imprinted on my mind I could describe him to this day.
> 
> I can sometimes see ghosts or what we call ghosts, the traces left by those who have passed over. Mostly they are flashes, but some stay longer until they see me seeing them. Then they disappear. I never meet my departed family members though. I wish I could.


You're obviously very sensitive. It's possible that your departed relatives might make their presence felt with a familiar smell. My father let me know he was around by the smell of his pipe, and my grandmother by her perfume.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 25, 2021)

I occasionally have precognitive dreams, but they are poorly tuned, and of random rather than of significant events.  I'll dream of something in extraordinary detail, then forget about it until some time later when I have the actual experience in waking reality.  It's all there then, down to every environmental detail, sensory perception, and exact conversation.  Then I'll have that deja vu moment when I realize that that I've pre-experienced or lived through this very thing before.  It's an eerie feeling, a harmless but uncanny sensation...


----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> You're obviously very sensitive. It's possible that your departed relatives might make their presence felt with a familiar smell. My father let me know he was around by the smell of his pipe, and my grandmother by her perfume.


I may be sensitive, but I'm not psychic like Diva. I haven't seen a ghost since 2011 but it would be nice to smell something that I could relate to my departed family members.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

I've immensely enjoyed everyone's entries.

I don't know where to start, other than, I have always had a keen sixth-sense, which has only gotten more acute as I have aged. I feel things all the time, lots of evil around me, I can't describe it, but it's there, and I believe it exists around all of us, all of the time.

It's my understanding that those who are weak and are fearful of such, are the ones that evil feeds on, but those like myself who are strong and don't have fear, we are the ones they avoid, though people like myself can still feel and sense their presence.

Starting in and around 2009, weird things started happening, such as me typing in names of old school acquaintances and others I remembered from back in the day, and one by one (not all), but several I typed in over the course of a handful of years, subsequently died shortly after. These were people I wasn't friends with, had no connection with (or to), and even more odd, people I simply remembered from my past (out of the blue), for no reason at all their names just came to me.

Leading up to each of the events where the people died who I typed in and searched for, I had long forgotten about, years and years had gone by, some forgotten about for decades. 

The one question I find myself revisiting again and again, _what sort of force was at play (or at work) that prompted me to remember their names and search for them after so many years, only to see them pass not long after._


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 25, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Oh, wow.  There's so much in this world we can't explain. Bet you've faced the 'no scientific proof' dismissal when sharing your gifts.  I think it's only that our science hasn't progressed to the point that we can understand telepathic occurrences.
> 
> My mom worked 30+ years as a nurse anesthetist.  She often had a sixth sense during pre-op interviews when patients were going to develop complications during routine surgery even when there were no health conditions to account for the feelings.  Some of the surgeons called her a witch--in a positive manner--and took her seriously when she'd express an uneasy feeling before surgery.


Believe it or not Annie, I've encountered more people who were accepting of my experiences than not. Of course, some of those had witnessed it for themselves. It doesn't matter to me whether people believe me or not. I know what my experiences have been and no one can take those away. I understand how someone who hasn't experienced these things might doubt they exist. But I've lived a long life filled with what others call "paranormal" experiences. I have a brilliant friend who also has gifts who says...they are not paranormal to her...they are *normal*. I wholeheartedly agree. They are my normal but not necessarily somebody else's.

It helped that my mother never made me feel crazy and she seemed to know how to interpret my dreams. As I said she wasn't my biological mom, but she'd experienced some paranormal events herself.  One day I called her from work and told her about a dream I had. She said I was going to cry before the day was out. Sure enough! One of my best friends at the time, who's brother was my first love, called me and told me her mother had passed away.  Her mom was my like my second mother. I had spent many days and even nights at their home.  Her mother was in her late 40's, I believe and she just died in her sleep. I burst out crying right at my desk.

@tbeltrans  I love your attitude about what we don't know! To me, it's more mature than being dismissive. _"We simply don't know what we don't know. There are many things we simply can't know due to the limitations of our five senses." _You are *so* right about that!

@Pecos  The two death knowings I posted about didn't scare me at first because I didn't realize they'd actually come true. But I do have a knowing I will post about soon that terrified me for three whole months and wound up devastating me.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've immensely enjoyed everyone's entries.
> 
> I don't know where to start, other than, I have always had a keen sixth-sense, which has only gotten more acute as I have aged. I feel things all the time, lots of evil around me, I can't describe it, but it's there, and I believe it exists around all of us, all of the time.
> 
> ...


When we are asleep, our brain waves alter. I can't say for sure but I think that is a time when we are more receptive to forces outside the norm (I'm trying to choose my words carefully, some people are so quick to pounce). You may have been given information about the impending deaths  of the people you mention.
You mention evil forces around us. This is very true and I wish more people were aware of it. They are like parasites and 'feed' on evil energy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> When we are asleep, our brain waves alter. I can't say for sure but I think that is a time when we are more receptive to forces outside the norm (I'm trying to choose my words carefully, some people are so quick to pounce). You may have been given information about the impending deaths  of the people you mention.
> You mention evil forces around us. This is very true and I wish more people were aware of it. They are like parasites and 'feed' on evil energy.


Surprisingly, Rosemarie, no information or anything was relayed to me regarding the people I randomly selected to search for, it was strictly by chance that I plucked their names from memory and proceeded to see what (if anything) I could find out about them, i.e., where they were listed as residing, etc, etc.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 26, 2021)

About 40 years ago I had a very vivid dream about driving down a isolated two lane road and coming across a car that had gone into the ditch. There was a woman inside and I was unable to get the door opened. I realized that I needed a crowbar, ... and then I woke up.

That same dream came back for the next two nights, so I went and bought a crowbar and put it in my trunk.

The very next night the same dream came back and I realized that while I had the crowbar, I also should have had a fire extinguisher and leather work gloves in case something was hot to touch.

So back to the hardware store where I picked up the fire extinguisher and thick gloves.

That dream never came back, and 40 years later I still have that crowbar, fire extinguisher, and gloves in my trunk.

And 40 years later, I have still not come across a woman trapped in a car on an isolated two lane road.

But I am still ready in case it ever happens!


----------



## Knight (Jan 26, 2021)

For those with Netflix there is a 6 part series called    life after death  

much along the lines of what Diva has explained. Like Diva real people with real unexplainable experiences.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 7, 2021)

*Psychometry Reading *
I did a reading on one of my coworkers who was fairly new and mostly kept to himself. It was done with his earring and was about the 5th one I’d done. I saw an office complex that had a driveway shaped like a half circle with a building off to the right and others in back of the semi circle..midway and beyond. I told my coworker that I saw him in a dark green vehicle driving into this complex. Trucks were also pulling in and out (driving in taking the semi circle facing right and driving out via the left side).  I told him one building on the far right didn’t seem to be an office building but an apartment building that had shades or blinds (I forgot which now). I also saw him with a blonde woman and they were walking along a beach. A palm tree that had seaweed on it was sitting back a bit from the ocean and there was something black nearby like slate. 

He didn’t recognize anything I told him about, nor the scenes in the sketches that I had drawn. (I used the sketches to help me explain what I saw). He said he was invited to a party and maybe that (the office complex area) would turn out to be the place. He didn’t remember ever being with a blonde woman. About two weeks later, he came to me kind of excited. He asked me if I had told "J" about the reading and I said No. He had handed “J”, who was also quite psychic, a field record. As soon as she touched it, she also “saw” the blonde girl and told him so.  But it jogged his memory. Turns out he dated a brunette who had later dyed her hair blonde during the time they were no longer together. He also remembered the beach scene I described and believed my description was pretty accurate.

We were field workers and he had a stop that took him to an office complex which he said was exactly as I’d described. The building to the far right was indeed a residential building. The only thing I had gotten wrong is that he was driving the city car which was dark blue, not dark green.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


> You're awesome Diva!


Thank you so much Gaer!  
Check out my latest psychometry reading post from Sunday. @Pecos @Fyrefox @chic @Aunt Marg @grahamg @Knight @officerripley


----------



## feywon (Jul 28, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I would be scared!  Having a baby in our lives at our age would be very disruptive, not to mention, a miracle.
> 
> Tony


Actually if you have adult children or grandchildren, the dream might be relating happy news from them that involves a baby. And whether you have the potential for new descendants or not, the dream might be more about some 'new beginning' in your life that would bring joy.


----------



## feywon (Jul 28, 2021)

chic said:


> I have precognitive dreams a lot and have since childhood. I also follow my intuition regarding dreams, situations and people. I know when someone intends to do me harm quickly enough to save myself. Once when my car was in the repair shop, I walked home from the grocery store which was only 5 blocks away. My arms were laden with bundles. Suddenly I felt someone directly behind me with bad intent. I whirled about and confronted a youngish wild eyed man about an inch behind me who immediately ran away up the street and out of sight but his face was so imprinted on my mind I could describe him to this day.
> 
> I can sometimes see ghosts or what we call ghosts, the traces left by those who have passed over. Mostly they are flashes, but some stay longer until they see me seeing them. Then they disappear. I never meet my departed family members though. I wish I could.


Chic i live in house that was built over 150 yrs ago. In the guest bedroom we found signs the previous tenants who left in a hurry, had been afraid of something. 

We have both spirits (ghosts that acknowledge our presence and we can interact with) and  'residual haunts' (those we can't interact with, only observe as they repeat actions or sounds, such as crying, from pivotal or sometimes habitual acts in their lives). One such RH first appeared one evening shortly after we moved in... both daughter and i saw him thru front window approaching the door and our Pekinese dog, Meja was acting as if some was coming. I opened door, surprised no-one there and put her on her lead ..she ran from side to side, then turned to look at me like 'Where'd they go?'. Thinking maybe the one of workmen i had taking down a dilapidated garage had come up but then decided not to i walked around the side of house to where they packing up tools for the day. Asked if they needed something they looked puzzled as responded 'no'. 

We saw  this RH, who we call 'cowboy due to how he dresses, several times and we think he came in spirit form after we got our pit bull pup, Jinx, and would play with him.  One evening when we were both exhausted Jinx was behaving as if someone was playing with him when we were wiped out tired and still. I said  'Cowboy please we need him to settle down.' And it stopped with Jinx acting confused but then coming and curling up next to me. First few years  one of the matriarchs that lived in this house watched me, i could her feel her when i walked the land (BTW found out from people in the vilage she had walked the land often too, and parents in the area told kids she was a bruja) and sometimes when cooking in the big country kitchen.  Neither comes as often anymore, we suspect because they know we love the house and the land.

As to spirits of those you know visiting, they do not always communicate clearly or directly, and rarely as dramatically as books, tv and movies portray.  Often it is some small sign that is personal between you and them.  My Mom has never spoken directly to me, but now & then she makes the crystal windchimes i have tinkle.  They are inside and its usually in winter when windows closed tight. She loved windchimes and i grew up with them so have usually had at least one set in my homes. My Dad has visited and spoken to me. My estranged hubby first visited a month or so after he died in 1978. He was angry, knocking things off walls. (Because we'd argued about afterlife, and he insisted there was nothingness whereas having had an NDE i knew.) Our sons, then 3 1/2 yrs old kept him earthbound but he was furious because he knew i'd know if he visited them and then no denying i'd been right. He hated to admit being wrong about anything.  There's much more to that story but my point here is that visits from spirits we knew in life can take a wide range of forms, and on top of that, time is different for them.  My Dad's first visit was 7 or 8 yrs after his death.


----------



## feywon (Jul 28, 2021)

Pecos said:


> About 40 years ago I had a very vivid dream about driving down a isolated two lane road and coming across a car that had gone into the ditch. There was a woman inside and I was unable to get the door opened. I realized that I needed a crowbar, ... and then I woke up.
> 
> That same dream came back for the next two nights, so I went and bought a crowbar and put it in my trunk.
> 
> ...


Pecos i have learned over the years that both precognitive dreams and 'knowings' or waking precognitive thoughts are basically us viewing one POTENTIAL future, sometimes what we do or someone else does in meantime can change what actually happens. It is possible the woman you dreamed also had some precognitive warning and took precautions.


----------



## feywon (Jul 28, 2021)

Interesting thread.  Diva and i have had a great many talks about so-called supernatural/paranormal events over the years.  I also do psychometry, dream work, have knowings and spirit encounters.

I am of the opinion they are NATURAL, we just don't understand how they all work.  I tend to think it relates to consciousness, and the fact that consciousness is more than just a byproduct of physical brain functions and conditioning.  Even neurobiological studies/experiments are beginning to show that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> Chic i live in house that was built over 150 yrs ago. In the guest bedroom we found signs the previous tenants who left in a hurry, had been afraid of something.
> 
> We have both spirits (ghosts that acknowledge our presence and we can interact with) and  'residual haunts' (those we can't interact with, only observe as they repeat actions or sounds, such as crying, from pivotal or sometimes habitual acts in their lives). One such RH first appeared one evening shortly after we moved in... both daughter and i saw him thru front window approaching the door and our Pekinese dog, Meja was acting as if some was coming. I opened door, surprised no-one there and put her on her lead ..she ran from side to side, then turned to look at me like 'Where'd they go?'. Thinking maybe the one of workmen i had taking down a dilapidated garage had come up but then decided not to i walked around the side of house to where they packing up tools for the day. Asked if they needed something they looked puzzled as responded 'no'.
> 
> ...


You made an interesting point about time being different for the spirits. I think I knew this but filed it in the back of my mind. I also believe your point _"As to spirits of those you know visiting, they do not always communicate clearly or directly, and rarely as dramatically as books, tv and movies portray. Often it is some small sign that is personal between you and them." _The stories below seem to support that:

I often teased my son, who tells me I have a weird brain (because of all the psychic stuff he's witnessed from me), that he's probably psychic too but he didn't want to hear it. One day I was telling him that the two best friends of our neighbor who had died went over to help her husband clear out some of her things. After awhile they both ran out of the bedroom, past the husband and left the apartment. Apparently they saw or heard her spirit and got frightened. My son knows both the ladies, also neighbors and calls one of the mom. The one he called Mom is a tough, no nonsense woman, not inclined to frivolity. Anyway, that's when my son told me that one day he smelled his grandfather's pipe in what is now our studio. My father had been dead for several years and it's important to note that the window was not open and no one has *ever* smoked in this apartment. He and his grandfather had an extra special bond. I have never smelled Daddy's pipe in that room.

BTW...do you still see "Cowboy"? I remember you mentioning him years ago. Also, if you can remember details about some of the psychometry readings you've done, I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## feywon (Jul 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You made an interesting point about time being different for the spirits. I think I knew this but filed it in the back of my mind. I also believe your point _"As to spirits of those you know visiting, they do not always communicate clearly or directly, and rarely as dramatically as books, tv and movies portray. Often it is some small sign that is personal between you and them." _The stories below seem to support that:
> 
> I often teased my son, who tells me I have a weird brain (because of all the psychic stuff he's witnessed from me), that he's probably psychic too but he didn't want to hear it. One day I was telling him that the two best friends of our neighbor who had died went over to help her husband clear out some of her things. After awhile they both ran out of the bedroom, past the husband and left the apartment. Apparently they saw or heard her spirit and got frightened. My son knows both the ladies, also neighbors and calls one of the mom. The one he called Mom is a tough, no nonsense woman, not inclined to frivolity. Anyway, that's when my son told me that one day he smelled his grandfather's pipe in what is now our studio. My father had been dead for several years and it's important to note that the window was not open and no one has *ever* smoked in this apartment. He and his grandfather had an extra special bond. I have never smelled Daddy's pipe in that room.
> 
> BTW...do you still see "Cowboy"? I remember you mentioning him years ago. Also, if you can remember details about some of the psychometry readings you've done, I'd love to hear about them.


 The visits of both Cowboy and Mrs. H. (the matriarch that liked to walk the property like i do) both sort of faded away after a year or so...as if since we had no problem with them and they knew we loved the place they felt they could move on, you never know with the way time is different for them.  The last we heard from Cowboy, a week or so after asking to stop riling up Jinx inside the house, Esther Rene was getting ready for bed and heard a male voice say aloud kind of shyly "Am i bothering you"  from doorway of her room.  She said 'No you just startled me by asking.' but it's fine. And that was that.  I think he may have visited Jinx a couple of times outside over the next few years.  There was another RH that probably was from way back, that just walked across the west end of the house past the woodstove in the living room, and every now and then Zoe (my grand dog) or one of the cats will appear to be watching someone do that---but i think they've realized it does no harm and there's not even any consciousness behind it. Because why they'll still watch it's with a different attitude then the first few times. 

i think i'll make a separate post on this thread about psychometry, quoting just your request about them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

feywon said:


> The visits of both Cowboy and Mrs. H. (the matriarch that liked to walk the property like i do) both sort of faded away after a year or so...as if since we had no problem with them and they knew we loved the place they felt they could move on, you never know with the way time is different for them.  The last we heard from Cowboy, a week or so after asking to stop riling up Jinx inside the house, Esther Rene was getting ready for bed and heard a male voice say aloud kind of shyly "Am i bothering you"  from doorway of her room.  She said 'No you just startled me by asking.' but it's fine. And that was that.  I think he may have visited Jinx a couple of times outside over the next few years.  There was another RH that probably was from way back, that just walked across the west end of the house past the woodstove in the living room, and every now and then Zoe (my grand dog) or one of the cats will appear to be watching someone do that---but i think they've realized it does no harm and there's not even any consciousness behind it. Because why they'll still watch it's with a different attitude then the first few times.
> 
> i think i'll make a separate post on this thread about psychometry, quoting just your request about them.


_"i think i'll make a separate post on this thread about psychometry, quoting just your request about them." _That works for me.


----------



## feywon (Jul 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva Asked:  "Also, if you can remember details about some of the psychometry readings you've done, I'd love to hear about them."
Since this could go long i thought i'd answer it separately.

Most of my life i kind of subconsciously did psychometry--sometimes just feeling the 'vibes' of a place or person bit didn't learn how to formal do it till i'd had the Silva Method Meditation course and belonged to a group of graduates of the course who met to practice the skills. With psychometry you don't always get immediate feedback since you may pick up some something about the person's family that they don't know at the time or get 'precognitive' info that can't be confirmed till it happens. (And some people will resist confirming your parts or all your reading. In Silva we talked about telling every detail, no matter how silly or trivial because the stuff you want to hold back for such reasons may be precisely the detail that validates to the subject that you are indeed obtaining info about them. When we received a reading we would confirm what we could but simply say 'i don't have any info about___' about parts we couldn't relate to. Thing is we often ended up confirming such things to people the next week or couple of weeks down the road. i really think/feel that the various modes of 'learning' info that you are not privy to via your physical senses are connected because they all stem from the same thing---how consciousness works, how it is unlimited by time and space. Whether it is psychometry, telepathy or precognition which both can be experienced when awake or asleep and 'dreaming'---they all are products of how consciousness both individual and cosmic/universal work.

After all i've experienced i'm still a person who looks for 'mundane' explanations first. Sometimes just being a good observer of people you store info away subliminally that becomes conscious when you're focusing on 'the person whose object this is'. So i often felt more validated when we had 'newbies' that i had little interaction with and THEY confirmed info i gave in readings. Sometimes you might just see setting, indoor or out, or an object but you say it aloud and they say 'Oh, that's my ____room, or my new ___'. One of my most memorable readings i was holding a set of keys and what i saw/felt wasn't about anything crucial, just a lot of symbolism about spiritual growth. i had a feeling who's keys they might be but i read too much science not to want something evidential. So i thought to myself, asking the universe--"Well that's all lovely, but how about something that will make the subject recognize that this lovely message is actually for them." Immediately a well worn child's teddy bear walked across the the landscape i was seeing. My guess had been that the keys belong to a very intelligent but barely 18 yr old young man. Which did give me pause, i didn't want to embarrass. But i followed the guidelines telling every detail and symbol, then i told what i asked and what i'd seen at which the young man burst into laughter and replied: "I'd been doubting myself, my spiritual progress lately and even during the early part i wondered if you'd seen me put those keys in pile of things to be read. Bit that teddy bear. It is the only stuffed animal i kept from my childhood and it's sitting at home on pillow right now. So i guess i have to accept that the message was really for me."

That incident led to some of us talking about ways to circumvent our familiarity with each other. The Silva Instructor who hosted our meetings (free by the way) suggested we use pennies with a number taped to one side . There were about a half-dozen of us who met in a separate room during the 'social hour' Between meetings the pennies were spread out on a sunlit windowsill to 'cleanse' them, remove past vibes. Then when we met each of us would take a penny (laid numbers down and we always tried to conceal what number we picked up) and 'charge' it in our right hands trying to focus on specific issue or question. Then we'd drop them in a bowl, after they were all in we'd someone would spread them out for us to pick up to read--numbers up so we could make sure we didn't pick up our own. Then we'd go to 'level' (alpha state of mind) and get our readings. Then share what we stating the number first. i took notes The 'reader' would hold up the penny and state the number, and give the message, which i recorded. After the reader finished the 'subject', who charged it would claim it and say what in the reading they could relate to including revealing any direct question they'd had in mind. After just a couple of weeks if you looked at my notes you could see a pattern emerging--whether the question was about 'mundane' physical issues/concerns or about spiritual concerns, the reading was almost always not just 'related' to the question asked (which only the subject knew till after the reading was given) but often if you'd read the question first the reading seemed as clear and direct a response as if one person had simply asked another while both at normal Beta level of mind.

When i meditate regularly i get a great deal more of every kind of 'PSI' type experience, periodically i back off a little because it can get overwhelming. Being empath has been a huge factor in my ongoing battle with depression--Meditation helped me learn to sort things (pain, fear, anxiety) into 'mine', 'not mine' groups. i allow myself to feel compassion for whomever the unpleasant feelings belong to---but not 'owning' them makes a difference, its less intense.
This a huge subject with many subcategories tho many of them flow from the same source. They also sparked my interest in neurobiology, which when i first started following it thought everything that could go wrong with a person's mental health was strictly biochemical.
Mayim Bialik (yes the Blossom and Big Bang Theory actress) actually has the neuroscience credentials her character on BBT had, a PHD. She started doing little personal videos, which i liked--she's got a lot of common sense and compassion. But now is doing Podcasts. Mayim Bialik's Breakdown. (A play on words because they talk about mental/emotional issues which some of us call 'breadkdown', but also because she 'breaks, down' the subject of each episode, delivering scientific facts as well as her thoughts, getting input from co-host and from guests. And they have a website where they articles and links to studies: BialikBreakdown.com 
i mention this because last night i watched an episode her mother guested on, and talked about some of her psychic experiences.  A lot of people think it Science vs Spirituality...but the way i see it having an understanding of both can't hurt.  And Ms. Bialik seems to get that despite her degree. She's a humanist first.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 29, 2021)

This is way off course but I thought I'd share.

I woke up pregnant and surrounded by loads and loads of clutter.  I watched Hoarders last night.  Clutter surrounded me.  

How I got pregnant, I'll never know.  At my age and the fact that I don't have the needed equipment is indeed an immaculate conception.  

I woke up so upset because according to the dream, I cleaned up all the mess by myself!  9 months pregnant and all.  

Have a wonderful and productive day.  ❣


----------



## feywon (Sep 12, 2021)

@WheatenLover--Another post of interest for you.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How I got pregnant, I'll never know.



The bees are flying from flower to flower....


----------



## feywon (Sep 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> This is way off course but I thought I'd share.
> 
> I woke up pregnant and surrounded by loads and loads of clutter.  I watched Hoarders last night.  Clutter surrounded me.
> 
> ...


Not sure how i missed this, or maybe got distracted before i could respond. But that dream could actually have some meaning depending on what is going on in your life. Pregnancy, particularly when it's not physically  possible often indicates something new coming into our lives--often something that means some work but ultimately we enjoy and/or are grateful for having it in our lives.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 12, 2021)

feywon said:


> OneEyedDiva Asked:  "Also, if you can remember details about some of the psychometry readings you've done, I'd love to hear about them."
> Since this could go long i thought i'd answer it separately.
> 
> Most of my life i kind of subconsciously did psychometry--sometimes just feeling the 'vibes' of a place or person bit didn't learn how to formal do it till i'd had the Silva Method Meditation course and belonged to a group of graduates of the course who met to practice the skills. With psychometry you don't always get immediate feedback since you may pick up some something about the person's family that they don't know at the time or get 'precognitive' info that can't be confirmed till it happens. (And some people will resist confirming your parts or all your reading. In Silva we talked about telling every detail, no matter how silly or trivial because the stuff you want to hold back for such reasons may be precisely the detail that validates to the subject that you are indeed obtaining info about them. When we received a reading we would confirm what we could but simply say 'i don't have any info about___' about parts we couldn't relate to. Thing is we often ended up confirming such things to people the next week or couple of weeks down the road. i really think/feel that the various modes of 'learning' info that you are not privy to via your physical senses are connected because they all stem from the same thing---how consciousness works, how it is unlimited by time and space. Whether it is psychometry, telepathy or precognition which both can be experienced when awake or asleep and 'dreaming'---they all are products of how consciousness both individual and cosmic/universal work.
> ...


Thank you for taking time to reply. Just as with the Silva method, when we had the class on psychometry, which was only one session, the instructor told us to write everything down (our impressions, visions, whatever) no matter how trivial it seemed. I found that worked well during my first reading and the ones I did afterward.
About seeing settings that were confirmed: I had a supervisor who mostly talked about her father, whom she had a good relationship with and sometimes her mother, with whom she didn't. She talked about her husband, children, sister, etc. She never talked about having an aunt. When I did her first reading, I told her I saw a white house sitting on a low hill with grass in front of it. Down the hill there was a brook or stream running in front of it. Off to the right I saw what I perceived to be white birch trees (when I did the reading I wasn't sure that's what they were called). I saw her husband walking down the hill toward those trees. As always, I drew a sketch of what I had seen. When I finished, she was astonished. She said I had perfectly described her aunt's house in another state. 

I remember you always wrote that you try to find an explanation other than the paranormal before concluding that it is indeed such (sic). I appreciate that about you, I like how you can balance science and the spiritual. Unlike you, I've always known exactly who I was reading because I got the objects (usually a ring or earring) directly from each person. Remarkable reading for that young man and good thing it amused rather than embarrassed him. I'm an empath but probably not as strong as you, although I do feel others and sometimes it does get me down. I saw an ad featuring Mayim Bialik recently in which she does mention she really is a neuroscientist but I forgot which product it's for.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sometimes I get what I refer to as *"Knowings"*.  They are just random thoughts that seem to pop in my head and come to pass. They have ranged from the trivial to the ominous. When I was about 23, I was living with a young woman who needed a tenant to help her pay the mortgage on her big house because her husband had gone to jail. My area was on the second floor of this one family house. I went downstairs one day to get the mail. As I got to the staircase, I thought "Dave is going to call me by the time I get to the top of the stairs".  Dave was a musician friend who I heard from every once in awhile and hadn't heard from him in months. Sure enough, when I reached the top of the stairs the phone rang and it was him.
> 
> A serious example: I took my check for our carrying charge (co-op HOA/mortgage) to my neighbor who was acting as manager.  She was a mellow, pleasant woman. We had nice conversation for about 10 minutes. As I was leaving, as soon as I touched the doorknob, a thought came to me "She's not going to be here that long".  Within two weeks she died.  It happened again with the ex-boyfriend of a friend of mine.
> He was a tall, heavy set man. One day I was driving past the club where he hung out. I saw him about three quarters a block away walking away from the car. Though I couldn't see his face, I knew it was him from his walk.  I was getting into the song on the radio but the good feeling I was getting from the music was interrupted by the thought "He's not going to be here that long"...same words in my head as with my neighbor!  He also died within two weeks.


I get it.  Same here. I believe this is my existential symbiotic relationship with the cosmos.  This is my connection with what is known and plucking it out of the universal connection we all have but few acknowledge. I believe it is our responsibility to accept this relationship as the future of our existence and that of future generations depend on it.  : )


----------



## win231 (Dec 18, 2021)

I haven't decided whether I believe in psychics.
A few years ago, I called the Psychic Hotline.  The lady told me, _"I see a really big phone bill in your future."_


----------



## grahamg (Dec 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I haven't decided whether I believe in psychics.
> A few years ago, I called the Psychic Hotline.  The lady told me, _"I see a really big phone bill in your future."_


I can believe in some people having "special insight", i. e.knowing human nature, being able to read people's faces better than most, and though I'd describe them as having a gift its some way from being psychic, (liked your joke though!).


----------



## Gaer (Dec 19, 2021)

Diva, I do this stuff too and it's fascinating!  I have no way to test it however!
I wish you lived next door!  We would have so much in common!
The "paranormal" IS NORMAL, It just that science has not yet discovered or measured it yet.
But IMO, the metaphysics of today will be the physics of tomorrow.
My last premonition of the huge  earthquake in California didn't transpire, but then again, I think time is only man-made and 
doesn't exist in the absolute.  It could still happen.  Hope not!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 19, 2021)

feywon said:


> Interesting thread.  Diva and i have had a great many talks about so-called supernatural/paranormal events over the years.  I also do psychometry, dream work, have knowings and spirit encounters.
> 
> I am of the opinion they are NATURAL, we just don't understand how they all work.  I tend to think it relates to consciousness, and the fact that consciousness is more than just a byproduct of physical brain functions and conditioning.  Even neurobiological studies/experiments are beginning to show that.


Early on in the thread I mentioned my "brilliant friend" who believes the paranormal to be normal. That friend would be you.  

@Gaer "_But IMO, the metaphysics of today will be the physics of tomorrow"_. I agree, especially since scientists are always updating what they thought they knew. I also believe science fiction becomes science fact. Seismologists feel "the big one" is imminent in Cali. But hopefully that won't take place in our lifetime or our children and grandchildren's.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 19, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Early on in the thread I mentioned my "brilliant friend" who believes the paranormal to be normal. That friend would be you.
> 
> @Gaer "_But IMO, the metaphysics of today will be the physics of tomorrow"_. I agree, especially since scientists are always updating what they thought they knew. I also believe science fiction becomes science fact. Seismologists feel "the big one" is imminent in Cali. But hopefully that won't take place in our lifetime or our children and grandchildren's.


Aw-w-w-w-w!   Brilliant?  hardly!  But, You are so sweet!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 19, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Aw-w-w-w-w!   Brilliant?  hardly!  But, You are so sweet!


Sorry Gaer but that was meant for Feywon.  I don't doubt you are too but I don't know you nearly as well as I know her and her expertise on just about everything. I've been privy to those things for about 16 years.


----------



## feywon (Dec 20, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sorry Gaer but that was meant for Feywon.  I don't doubt you are too but I don't know you nearly as well as I know her and her expertise on just about everything. I've been privy to those things for about 16 years.


Thank you for the compliment, don't think i'd use the word 'expertise', i just am widely read, have a lot of experience and the ability to think rationally about things many consider irrational.

Finding friends like you has been one of blessings of scial media.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Diva, I do this stuff too and it's fascinating!  I have no way to test it however!
> I wish you lived next door!  We would have so much in common!
> The "paranormal" IS NORMAL, It just that science has not yet discovered or measured it yet.
> But IMO, the metaphysics of today will be the physics of tomorrow.
> ...


We don't live next door to each other but we could certainly share our experiences via PMs or public posts. I love and am fascinated by this stuff too. Perhaps your dream about the earthquake in California did come true, though a 6.2, it was not too damaging. This occurred a couple of days ago.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/dec/21/california-earthquake-early-warning-system


----------



## Della (Dec 23, 2021)

My small amount of psychic ability seems to be limited to dogs, (wouldn't you just know?)

Once I dreamed about my friend's dog running through a field of flowers.  When I woke up, I knew it had died.  My friend lived in another state and her dog was just a few years old, I had no reason to think it might die, but when I called her that day she said it had died the night before from a blood clot after being spayed.

One afternoon, when I was about 13, I got my dog from where he was tied in front of his doghouse and brought him inside.  Of course my parents wanted to know why the huge, dirty dog was in the house, so I told them something bad was getting ready to happen.  A  minute later one of the chemical plants, a few miles away, blew up and the sky turned red.

There have been other dog communications over the years, never human.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 23, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Early on in the thread I mentioned my "brilliant friend" who believes the paranormal to be normal. That friend would be you.
> 
> @Gaer "_But IMO, the metaphysics of today will be the physics of tomorrow"_. I agree, especially since scientists are always updating what they thought they knew. I also believe science fiction becomes science fact. Seismologists feel "the big one" is imminent in Cali. But hopefully that won't take place in our lifetime or our children and grandchildren's.


"This    psychic    symbiosis    enables    humanity    to    find    its    role    as    the    guardians    of    the    living    planet    and    the    flowering    of    conscious     existence    in    evolutionary    and    cosmic    time    scales,    rather    than    becoming    its    tragic    “espèce    fatale”,  (endangered species)  thus    resolving    the    existential     and    planetary    crises,    fulfilling    the    spiritual,    eschatological  (belief concerning the end of the world)  and    scientific    quest    for    the    meaning    and    purpose    of    intelligent    life.     22. Psychic    symbiosis    is    potentially    as    significant    as    the    eucaryote (one or more cell organisms whose cells have a nucleus enclosed within a nuclear envelope. ...  )  symbiosis,    because    the    future    survival    of    the    planet’s    entire     living    diversity    is    at    stake    and    it    is    thereby    manifesting    cosmological    symbiosis    of    the    physical    universe    and    mind    at    large,    thus     providing    a    means    to    avoid    a    mass    extinction    of    biodiversity    invoking    the    self-destruct    scenario    of    the    Fermi    paradox." Chris King, Maths Professor (with research in quantum physics and neuroscience) Auckland University retired.
(The _Fermi paradox_ is the conflict between the lack of clear, obvious evidence for extraterrestrial life and various high estimates for their existence.)
Yes, the science of physics is always evolving, thereby, our understanding is increasing. Did you think the universe is static?  

@Gaer, tomorrow is here.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2021)

I have had many experiences talking to the dead. My nephew Steven passed away almost 2 yrs ago.I saw him and his Dad and He was happy and able to walk. He had been paralyzed for 10yrs. He also told me that he and his Dad were together again.  I dreamt that he was standing next to his Dad and my Dad who also have passed away. In the dream, I asked them if they were all happy. My nephew came up to me and told me he was watching over my sister and sending her kisses.  The next day before I got a chance to tell my sister, she asked me if I thought Steven was with his Dad. Then I told her what It and she cried. 
After my Dad died I saw him in a dream with my Uncle and cousin who were still alive. When my Dad was on his death bed my niece was screaming that if God let my father live she would never ask for a baby again. I pulled her off my Dad and told her my father would never want to live and her never have a baby. Then my Dad passed away and a few weeks later he told her a nice little boy was coming her way and he said 313.
Surprisingly a few weeks later my niece had the opportunity to adopt a baby. My Husband got her a lawyer. to help with the adoption. The lawyer my husband knew couldn't show up so he sent an associate, who turned out to be the sister of the Priest who said my Dad's Funeral Mass. Strangely the adoption became final on my cousin that was in the dream's birthday. The courtroom was supposed to be in Room 344. But that room had been having work done in it and the room was changed to 313 which also was my Dad's birthday. Everything I dreamt of came true.


----------



## feywon (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Diva, I do this stuff too and it's fascinating!  I have no way to test it however!
> I wish you lived next door!  We would have so much in common!
> The "paranormal" IS NORMAL, It just that science has not yet discovered or measured it yet.
> But IMO, the metaphysics of today will be the physics of tomorrow.
> ...


Actually there are ways to 'test' precognitions and knowings.  Record them, share them with others.  There are websites devoted to sharing both waking and dream premonitions, which are probably helpful to some just beginning to explore their abilities. 

The small group of people i did the penny psychometry readings with was highly evidential for a couple of people who were still  skeptical because we set it up to preclude reader knowing who the reading was for.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 23, 2021)

feywon said:


> Actually there are ways to 'test' precognitions and knowings.  Record them, share them with others.  There are websites devoted to sharing both waking and dream premonitions, which are probably helpful to some just beginning to explore their abilities.
> 
> The small group of people i did the penny psychometry readings with was highly evidential for a couple of people who were still  skeptical because we set it up to preclude reader knowing who the reading was for.


Would you recommend or post the links to those websites please. Whenever I felt a dream had precognitive significance, I always felt *compelled* to tell someone (or others) about it. It certainly provided a way to verify that I'd predicted something that came to pass. Decades ago, I started a "journal" of sorts...just typed on sheets of paper...about my dreams that wound up coming true. I never shared my knowings though.


----------



## feywon (Dec 23, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Would you recommend or post the links to those websites please. Whenever I felt a dream had precognitive significance, I always felt *compelled* to tell someone (or others) about it. It certainly provided a way to verify that I'd predicted something that came to pass. Decades ago, I started a "journal" of sorts...just typed on sheets of paper...about my dreams that wound up coming true. I never shared my knowings though.


I will hunt some of them down and post by Sunday.  Have never used them myself but have seen references to them


----------



## feywon (Dec 26, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva  and anyone else interested:
Psychic Science Premonitions Registry
Dream DB (psioneirology.com)
Premonition Registry (psychicexplorers.org)
Disclaimer: i can not vouch for any of these in any way as have not used them. Both search engines i used kept throwing up results, articles about, for 'Central Premonition Registery' but i could not find a like to an actual site for it. (May have missed it as i have other threads i want to responds to and was just browsing, skim reading. But it is/was one of the oldest registries for premonitions predating the worldwide web. If anyone else can find URL for it please let us know. 

i didn't include any sites my 'TrendScan' protection labeled 'insecure', nor ones that seemed mostly focused on sensationalized 'doomsday' stuff. But anyone could go on a search engine of choice and look for Premonition Registries, Dream Premonition Registries and the like.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> @OneEyedDiva  and anyone else interested:
> Psychic Science Premonitions Registry
> Dream DB (psioneirology.com)
> Premonition Registry (psychicexplorers.org)
> ...


Thank you for this info Fey. And as the young people used to say "Good lookin' out G" (Re"omitting the possibly unsafe and sensationalized sites). I bookmarked each one and will be checking them out this week. I typed out several precognitive dreams decades ago, many of which came true.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Would you recommend or post the links to those websites please. Whenever I felt a dream had precognitive significance, I always felt *compelled* to tell someone (or others) about it. It certainly provided a way to verify that I'd predicted something that came to pass. Decades ago, I started a "journal" of sorts...just typed on sheets of paper...about my dreams that wound up coming true. I never shared my knowings though.


Once upon a time, I used to read tarot professionally at a restaurant.  I had a good reputation and repeat clients. After I became a Christian, I was concerned that it might be considered witchcraft forbidden in the bible, so I went to my priest and he said I had a gift and I should not hide it under a bushel basket. LOL That said, I only drag them out under special circumstances.  They are so accurate it scares me sometimes.  I have numerous deck but only a couple have proven startling accurate.
Where I live now, it would not be wise to advertise my "gift".  I see it as God's gift to me, a blessing. Others here wouldn't.
Just a note, I tried to join the Coptic church and they rejected me because I would not give up my work at the time.
I often have visions and dreams of premonition and when I used to read, I had a "contact".


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

I too used to read Tarot @IFortuna and like you was always astounded how accurate they are, down to the most miniscule of details.  I stopped reading after the death of my mother because I missed the obvious clues given in the cards prior to her death.  They were screaming at me and I would not see.

Though urged to read professionally, I stuck to reading myself and those I knew whether distant or in person.  I will probably never read them again.


----------



## feywon (Dec 28, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Once upon a time, I used to read tarot professionally at a restaurant.  I had a good reputation and repeat clients. After I became a Christian, I was concerned that it might be considered witchcraft forbidden in the bible, so I went to my priest and he said I had a gift and I should not hide it under a bushel basket. LOL That said, I only drag them out under special circumstances.  They are so accurate it scares me sometimes.  I have numerous deck but only a couple have proven startling accurate.
> Where I live now, it would not be wise to advertise my "gift".  I see it as God's gift to me, a blessing. Others here wouldn't.
> Just a note, I tried to join the Coptic church and they rejected me because I would not give up my work at the time.
> I often have visions and dreams of premonition and when I used to read, I had a "contact".


I take a.different view of instruments of divination.When a reading is accurate/useful it is not the instrument that is accurate, it is the reader. The tools, like tarot cards, facilitate a structured reading--but it is the consciousness using them that makes the difference between hits and misses.

As with many skills, over time the person and instrument become attuned to each other, in synch.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> I take a.different view of instruments of divination.When a reading is accurate/useful it is not the instrument that is accurate, it is the reader. The tools, like tarot cards, facilitate a structured reading--but it is the consciousness using them that makes the difference between hits and misses.
> 
> As with many skills, over time the person and instrument become attuned to each other, in synch.


I don't disagree entirely.  I have a more cosmological view of this, but, I think you are mostly right, however, there are other factors involved.  The instrument matters.  Mostly the instrument is my brain. LOL (Which I am sure is not all there anyway.) Joking aside, but there are instruments that I have not ever been able to connect with.


----------



## feywon (Dec 28, 2021)

@IFortuna  said: "but there are instruments that I have not ever been able to connect with."

Why should talents involving cosmic consciousness be any different than other talents? While there have been some people who could play beautifully, powerfully on keyboards, stringed, wind  AND percussion instruments most gravitate toward a type if not a specific one. Just a thought.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> @IFortuna  said: "but there are instruments that I have not ever been able to connect with."
> 
> Why should talents involving cosmic consciousness be any different than other talents? While there have been some people who could play beautifully, powerfully on keyboards, stringed, wind  AND percussion instruments most gravitate toward a type if not a specific one. Just a thought.


I never said they were not of cosmic consciousness.  I was strictly talking about what I used to do and still sometimes do.  I think anyone can tap into those gifts if they are inclined.


----------



## feywon (Dec 28, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> I never said they were not of cosmic consciousness. I was strictly talking about what I used to do and still sometimes do. I think anyone can tap into those gifts if they are inclined.


I agree with that, and i feel that like various 'this world' arts (music, dance, painting, poetry) we all can do them, but for some they come easier, more naturally.

I know from my meditation training and the group i belonged to practicing certain skills that anyone motivated can indeed tap into the gifts of higher consciousness.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> Pecos i have learned over the years that both precognitive dreams and 'knowings' or waking precognitive thoughts are basically us viewing one POTENTIAL future, sometimes what we do or someone else does in meantime can change what actually happens. It is possible the woman you dreamed also had some precognitive warning and took precautions.


For the past two nights I have dreamed about one of my son's dogs. It is really bothering me and I have asked DS to take him to the vet although the dog is fine. I do not remember my dreams because I have no one to tell them to.
I just found this thread and find it enormously interesting and I am not even half way through, thank you


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Once upon a time, I used to read tarot professionally at a restaurant.  I had a good reputation and repeat clients. After I became a Christian, I was concerned that it might be considered witchcraft forbidden in the bible, so I went to my priest and he said I had a gift and I should not hide it under a bushel basket. LOL That said, I only drag them out under special circumstances.  They are so accurate it scares me sometimes.  I have numerous deck but only a couple have proven startling accurate.
> Where I live now, it would not be wise to advertise my "gift".  I see it as God's gift to me, a blessing. Others here wouldn't.
> Just a note, I tried to join the Coptic church and they rejected me because I would not give up my work at the time.
> I often have visions and dreams of premonition and when I used to read, I had a "contact".


Could you elaborate on your "contact"? I'm surprised at the advice your priest gave you! I stopped doing psychometry readings for religious reasons, so I understand your conundrum.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 29, 2021)

I am sitting on the fence when it comes to what I believe.  I favor science but have had experiences that make me think there is a reality other than the material reality we all experience.  My experiences can not be explained with science.  Once I absolutely had to ask a woman I just met if the words "red" and "bucket" had any meaning to her.   Her husband had just died.  At first, she didn't have any idea why those words would mean anything, but a few days later she realized there was a red bucket in her husband's bedroom.   We have become internet friends but we live in different states.  My need to tell her those words have no rational explanation.  

I also have what appears to be a memory of a past incarnation.  For a while, it would present itself as a pain in my back, where a bullet may have taken my life when I was attempting an escape from a prison.   I am not sure why I live those thoughts, but they influence how I think about things.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Could you elaborate on your "contact"? I'm surprised at the advice your priest gave you! I stopped doing psychometry readings for religious reasons, so I understand your conundrum.


Hi there.  Unfortunately, I don't feel comfortable giving out that information. I will have to think about it.  As you know many psychics and mediums have, let's call it an energy personality linked to what I call cosmic consciousness, that presents during readings.
Yeah, I was a little surprised myself at what he said but I was glad too in order not to be prohibited.  But, I don't read publicly anymore, just with close friends and for myself.
The other thing is that I consider Joseph Prince my pastor now. You may know him.  He is a "Grace" preacher and I think he is brilliant.  He really knows scripture in my opinion. 
I hope this helps.  I will think some more about your question regarding "contact".  God bless you for asking.  I appreciate your 
interest.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Hi there.  Unfortunately, I don't feel comfortable giving out that information. I will have to think about it.  As you know many psychics and mediums have, let's call it an energy personality linked to what I call cosmic consciousness, that presents during readings.
> Yeah, I was a little surprised myself at what he said but I was glad too in order not to be prohibited.  But, I don't read publicly anymore, just with close friends and for myself.
> The other thing is that I consider Joseph Prince my pastor now. You may know him.  He is a "Grace" preacher and I think he is brilliant.  He really knows scripture in my opinion.
> I hope this helps.  I will think some more about your question regarding "contact".  God bless you for asking.  I appreciate your
> interest.


No problem. The reason I asked is because some psychics cite spirit guides as their information sources. I've never been aware of such a guide for myself. I just do what I do.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 29, 2021)

Vida May said:


> I am sitting on the fence when it comes to what I believe.  I favor science but have had experiences that make me think there is a reality other than the material reality we all experience.  My experiences can not be explained with science.  Once I absolutely had to ask a woman I just met if the words "red" and "bucket" had any meaning to her.   Her husband had just died.  At first, she didn't have any idea why those words would mean anything, but a few days later she realized there was a red bucket in her husband's bedroom.   We have become internet friends but we live in different states.  My need to tell her those words have *no rational explanation. *


The part I bolded above sums up my concern-  I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation.  Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???*

I've had various abilities since I was a kid.  Any explanation doesn't really answer my questions.  First, various abilities ran on one side of my family-  3 relatives that I knew of.  Second, similar to what a guy said on a tv show, I had 2 illnesses with dangerously-high fevers when I was very young.  Yet even if I combine both factors, it still doesn't answer my questions.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> The part I bolded above sums up my concern-  I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation.  Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???*
> 
> I've had various abilities since I was a kid.  Any explanation doesn't really answer my questions.  First, various abilities ran on one side of my family-  3 relatives that I knew of.  Second, similar to what a guy said on a tv show, I had 2 illnesses with dangerously-high fevers when I was very young.  Yet even if I combine both factors, it still doesn't answer my questions.


Janice, I was actually thinking of starting a thread that mirrors your 2nd and 3rd sentences as well as your words in bold! Thanks to my procrastinating ways, I still haven't done it. I've often wondered why some of us have these abilities. What makes us "special"? If you'd like to start the thread, let me know. If not, you'll be the catalyst for me finally starting it.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Janice, I was actually thinking of starting a thread that mirrors your 2nd and 3rd sentences as well as your words in bold! Thanks to my procrastinating ways, I still haven't done it. I've often wondered why some of us have these abilities. What makes us "special"? If you'd like to start the thread, let me know. If not, you'll be the catalyst for me finally starting it.


You do it, please.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> You do it, please.


Okay.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay.


Thanks.  I don't usually have very good luck with starting threads.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> Thanks.  I don't usually have very good luck with starting threads.


Me too.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 29, 2021)

In the early 70's I went to a physic who read for the stars. Almost everything he told me came true, I had written it down and still have the paper. Another time whilst working with the elderly,  a lady who I had taken care of asked to see me. Out of the blue she told me something which also came true. I was not looking for a reading, had no idea that she had special abilities and so put what she told me out of my mind until one day many, many years later I remembered what I had been told.
I was told that readings can be accurate but they cannot say exactly when because they have no sense of time. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## carouselsilver (Dec 29, 2021)

I have had some unusual and interesting experiences in my life that can be best described as paranormal. I have been told that at birth, I turned blue and needed oxygen. There is a theory about nearly dying at birth, that claims that I now have a foot in both worlds. I have had precognitive experiences where I felt "warned" away from certain areas and people, only to learn later that it had been a close call. I am so glad to have found this thread, and to find it tolerated, because I have tried to share about these things elsewhere and not been validated or accepted.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 29, 2021)

I absolutely believe in what you are all describing.  I have these coincidences that can only be described as bizarre.  I will be thinking about something or someone and the topic will appear somewhere else.  There was a word that came up recently as I was watching television and I entered the exact same word at the exact same time in Wordscapes. 

I remember when my father passed away, I was trying to get into his various accounts via his computer and I just said "please help me".  I found his passwords on a sheet of paper that was hidden from sight.

I will be thinking about someone and I will receive a call or email from them.  It is like there is a psychic connection.  This has happened so many times I can't imagine it is coincidence.  I just really wish I knew how to channel it.  There seems to be certain times where it happens more often.  Perhaps due to my astrological sign and certain alignments?


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Janice, I was actually thinking of starting a thread that mirrors your 2nd and 3rd sentences as well as your words in bold! Thanks to my procrastinating ways, I still haven't done it. I've often wondered why some of us have these abilities. What makes us "special"? If you'd like to start the thread, let me know. If not, you'll be the catalyst for me finally starting it.


I think you should start this thread.  It would be educational and you probably might expect some debate.  I think that is healthy though.  You seem to have the right attitude for discovery and I think anyone might benefit from your insight!


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I absolutely believe in what you are all describing.  I have these coincidences that can only be described as bizarre.  I will be thinking about something or someone and the topic will appear somewhere else.  There was a word that came up recently as I was watching television and I entered the exact same word at the exact same time in Wordscapes.
> 
> I remember when my father passed away, I was trying to get into his various accounts via his computer and I just said "please help me".  I found his passwords on a sheet of paper that was hidden from sight.
> 
> I will be thinking about someone and I will receive a call or email from them.  It is like there is a psychic connection.  This has happened so many times I can't imagine it is coincidence.  I just really wish I knew how to channel it.  There seems to be certain times where it happens more often.  Perhaps due to my astrological sign and certain alignments?


What is your sign, if you would like to say.  I think you just may be sensitive to symbiotic consciousness.  I believe, it is the cosmic consciousness that holds all of those souls with good intention and/or magnanimous hearts. I think the information we receive is from this body of consciousness. I am not just making this up.  This is related to a theory of my friend a retired Professor Chris King with 40 years of experience and research in quantum physics and neuroscience who is currently working with a group of neuroscientists headed by a Nobel Prize winner who asked him "What is the meaning of the universe?" This man knows some stuff, in my opinion.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 29, 2021)

I totally believe you, IFortuna.  I am a double Scorpio.


----------



## feywon (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Janice, I was actually thinking of starting a thread that mirrors your 2nd and 3rd sentences as well as your words in bold! Thanks to my procrastinating ways, I still haven't done it. I've often wondered why some of us have these abilities. What makes us "special"? If you'd like to start the thread, let me know. If not, you'll be the catalyst for me finally starting it.


Please tag me when you do start this thread. You know i have some theories.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 30, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> The part I bolded above sums up my concern-  I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation.  Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???*
> 
> I've had various abilities since I was a kid.  Any explanation doesn't really answer my questions.  First, various abilities ran on one side of my family-  3 relatives that I knew of.  Second, similar to what a guy said on a tv show, I had 2 illnesses with dangerously-high fevers when I was very young.  Yet even if I combine both factors, it still doesn't answer my questions.


When you have a question ask google.  

The following is the conclusion resulting from an experiment.  


> The findings of this study are suggestive of a limbic basis for telepathy and warrant further systematic research.  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3144613/



That means with MRI imagining it is possible to detect which area of the brain is most active when a person is doing a telepathic task.   This is not the only research project.  

Are you familiar with John Edward?  He did a TV show where he communicated with deceased people and testing him came up with the conclusion that he is legit.


----------



## Vida May (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Janice, I was actually thinking of starting a thread that mirrors your 2nd and 3rd sentences as well as your words in bold! Thanks to my procrastinating ways, I still haven't done it. I've often wondered why some of us have these abilities. What makes us "special"? If you'd like to start the thread, let me know. If not, you'll be the catalyst for me finally starting it.


This thread is working okay.  I could post more research here about what we know of the brain and telepathic experiences.  Our ability to investigate telepathic phenomena has been greatly improved with * Magnetic resonance imaging.  * The  MRI is to brain research what the microscope was to studying bacteria.  Not that long ago there was no sanitation and it took a hundred years from the time someone saw bacteria with a microscope and the medical community accepted the reality of things that small could cause infection and make people sick.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

Vida May said:


> When you have a question ask google.
> 
> The following is the conclusion resulting from an experiment.
> 
> ...


I've heard of John Edwards, not sure who he is.  This is the guy that was on the tv show: https://georgeanderson.com/about/

If there are ever any studies/research, such as the MRI, I'd like to get involved.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> I have had some unusual and interesting experiences in my life that can be best described as paranormal. I have been told that at birth, I turned blue and needed oxygen. There is a theory about nearly dying at birth, that claims that I now have a foot in both worlds. I have had precognitive experiences where I felt "warned" away from certain areas and people, only to learn later that it had been a close call. I am so glad to have found this thread, and to find it tolerated, because I have tried to share about these things elsewhere and not been validated or accepted.


That's similar what I was saying about my early experiences and also the guy I saw on tv (George Anderson).  Perhaps it could leave a person more "hypersensitive."


----------



## Vida May (Dec 30, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> I've heard of John Edwards, not sure who he is.  This is the guy that was on the tv show: https://georgeanderson.com/about/
> 
> If there are ever any studies/research, such as the MRI, I'd like to get involved.


Here is a short clip of John Edward being interviewed by Oprah.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

Vida May said:


> Here is a short clip of John Edward being interviewed by Oprah.


That's interesting.. thanks for posting it!!


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> I have had some unusual and interesting experiences in my life that can be best described as paranormal. I have been told that at birth, I turned blue and needed oxygen. There is a theory about nearly dying at birth, that claims that I now have a foot in both worlds. I have had precognitive experiences where I felt "warned" away from certain areas and people, only to learn later that it had been a close call. I am so glad to have found this thread, and to find it tolerated, because I have tried to share about these things elsewhere and not been validated or accepted.


I've always thought of myself as a person with one foot in this world and the other in the next. It's a happy feeling to know I am not alone in that.


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 30, 2021)

I have watched a couple of shows with John Edward, chosen audience members seem to be happy with the encounter. Many people on SF have gifts, I for one am happy to learn from them. After my DH passed away I took my dog to a dog whisperer, she spoke? with my dog and wrote it all down. After reading it some things mentioned I did not fully understand but on further research she turned out to be right.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

Vida May said:


> This thread is working okay.  I could post more research here about what we know of the brain and telepathic experiences.  Our ability to investigate telepathic phenomena has been greatly improved with * Magnetic resonance imaging.  * The  MRI is to brain research what the microscope was to studying bacteria.  Not that long ago there was no sanitation and it took a hundred years from the time someone saw bacteria with a microscope and the medical community accepted the reality of things that small could cause infection and make people sick.


The new thread was started. Here's the link for that thread:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/why-do-some-of-us-have-extra-sensory-gifts.67340/
Please do post more about the research that has been done. Your comments in the linked thread would be welcomed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> I have had some unusual and interesting experiences in my life that can be best described as paranormal. I have been told that at birth, I turned blue and needed oxygen. There is a theory about nearly dying at birth, that claims that I now have a foot in both worlds. I have had precognitive experiences where I felt "warned" away from certain areas and people, only to learn later that it had been a close call. I am so glad to have found this thread, and to find it tolerated, because I have tried to share about these things elsewhere and not been validated or accepted.


I'm so glad you are here with us Carouselsilver! I'd love to read more of your experiences.
@JaniceM & @Vida May  I've seen John Edward in action on T.V. but this is the first I've heard of George Anderson. I'll have to check him out.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 30, 2021)

When I was a kidling, about 8 or so, I had a bad dream one
nite that a family member had been in a car crash....well I told
my Dad about it next morning, and he just sorta shrugged it offf....but when I got home for lunch, from school, he told me
that they had word that indeed my Aunt, his sister, had been
killed in a car wreck that nite!!!!! A few years later we went
to W.VA. to visit a sick uncle in the hospital.....spent a few days then headed back to Indiana....a week later I had a dream that my Uncle had died in his sleep...told my Dad, he looked at me
kinda funny, then called down to W.VA. and found out that
my Uncle had died the night before.....My dad said "son, if
u ever dream about me, come in and wake me up"!!!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> When I was a kidling, about 8 or so, I had a bad dream one
> nite that a family member had been in a car crash....well I told
> my Dad about it next morning, and he just sorta shrugged it offf....but when I got home for lunch, from school, he told me
> that they had word that indeed my Aunt, his sister, had been
> ...


Yeah...I can understand his concern!  My son gets concerned (jokingly) when I tell him I was thinking about him. He swears I think about people the wrong way and they die. Well....okay...it did happen a few times over the years. Two people I was annoyed with and the other two, I wasn't but had "knowings" that they weren't going to "be here that long". Within two weeks, the latter two passed away.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 1, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The part I bolded above sums up my concern-  I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation.  Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???*
> 
> I've had various abilities since I was a kid.  Any explanation doesn't really answer my questions.  First, various abilities ran on one side of my family-  3 relatives that I knew of.  Second, similar to what a guy said on a tv show, I had 2 illnesses with dangerously-high fevers when I was very young.  Yet even if I combine both factors, it still doesn't answer my questions.



Native Americans most certainly thought a high fever and near-death experience opened channeling with the spirits.  Also, your psychic ability could be inherited.  It is about how the brain functions, involving the limbic system, and genetics can influence that.  

This google page has so many interesting links I am just going to post it and let people choose for themselves what links to check out.  

I want to clarify in this thread that what a said in the _Ghislaine Maxwell thread is connected to my thoughts of a past incarnation.  My awareness of life was very different then and I question how much we should "punish" people for their perceived wrongs?  This also gets tied up in questions about our free will.  The circumstances of our lives has so much to do with how we understand life and why we make the decisions we make.    I am not sure if our lives are or are not influenced by past lives.  _


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I absolutely believe in what you are all describing.  I have these coincidences that can only be described as bizarre.  I will be thinking about something or someone and the topic will appear somewhere else.  There was a word that came up recently as I was watching television and I entered the exact same word at the exact same time in Wordscapes.
> 
> I remember when my father passed away, I was trying to get into his various accounts via his computer and I just said "please help me".  I found his passwords on a sheet of paper that was hidden from sight.
> 
> I will be thinking about someone and I will receive a call or email from them.  It is like there is a psychic connection.  This has happened so many times I can't imagine it is coincidence.  I just really wish I knew how to channel it.  There seems to be certain times where it happens more often.  Perhaps due to my astrological sign and certain alignments?


Same here.
Thinking about someone, boom, they call/text the next day. (this happens a lot)
Try to recall the name of a movie, it'll show up somewhere.

In fact, there will be times I'm either looking for something, or trying to remember something....and I tell myself to just wait...it'll appear out of no where on it's own.  And it does.

ETA....i'm a Scorpio too......what's a dbl scorpio?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> ETA....i'm a Scorpio too......what's a dbl scorpio?


Means you have two planets (inc. sun/moon) in a particular sign.  For example, I am a quadruple Cancer--sun/moon/Venus/Uranus all in Cancer.  My husband was also quadruple Cancer, altho some planets were different.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 1, 2022)

Wanted to share a little story about coincidences. One day I was sitting on the front porch of the apartment house I lived in at the time. I was waiting for my brother to arrive so that we could attend some event, and I had on my nicest clothing. As I stood there, I began to regret that I hadn't brought along something to sit on so that I wouldn't get my dress dirty. I remembered that I had left the Sunday paper spread out on my kitchen table, but I didn't want to climb two flights of stairs to get a page from it. Right then, a sheet of newspaper came drifting down, seemingly from out of the sky.

I picked it up and read the date. It was that day's date. Somehow, a page from the newspaper had found it's way from out of my kitchen, around to the front of the building and landed at my feet.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I picked it up and read the date. It was that day's date. Somehow, a page from the newspaper had found it's way from out of my kitchen, around to the front of the building and landed at my feet.


How did you know it was yours?  Great story.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> How did you know it was yours?  Great story.


When I got home I checked and a page was missing. That was when I realized that the page had come from my home.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 1, 2022)

The experience that comes to mind for me is seeing a  new photo my mom and stepdad had taken by a professional photographer and realizing that would be her obituary picture. I did not say anything to her at that time.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 3, 2022)

funsearcher! said:


> The experience that comes to mind for me is seeing a  new photo my mom and stepdad had taken by a professional photographer and realizing that would be her obituary picture. I did not say anything to her at that time.


Also when she was diagnosed with hepatitis, I realized that was what would kill her, not the diabetes. Strange how you have a silent "knowing" sometimes, keep it to yourself, and then it comes true.


----------



## feywon (Jan 3, 2022)

funsearcher! said:


> Also when she was diagnosed with hepatitis, I realized that was what would kill her, not the diabetes. Strange how you have a silent "knowing" sometimes, keep it to yourself, and then it comes true.


Yes. And particularly burdensome when it involves a loved one. That had to be difficult for you.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 3, 2022)

I had that "silent knowing" happen with the husband of a dear friend of mine. He had been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and was trying to work from home. I was one of the volunteers who would come to his house and help him with various things. One day he described a beautiful dream he'd had, and as he talked, I felt a conviction that he wouldn't make it. About one month later he passed away.


----------



## JBingo36 (Jan 4, 2022)

We’ll I had an experience about 50  or so years ago it was a dream that my world. Not the world but my world would come to an end. on March 8 th. Very scary believe it or not every year I never forgot when March was coming around. I and my children never left the house. As they got older they would remind me of the day coming. Thru the years there were incidences that had occurred close to the date. But we were glad when tomarro came Well this past 2020 on March 4 th I took I’ll I was one of the first to have Covid. Had it not been for tech oligarchs and all the meds we have today I wouldnt have survived come March 8 I was on my death bed but the meds kept me alive. 50 yrs ago I never wouldn’t have made it. So people what do you make of that there is so much we don’t know about our minds I’ve had many thoughts about things and people that have happened. I always say it’s a coincidence. But is it really what do you all think about Da ja vu that is by far the freakyist feeling. To have a feeling all of a sudden that you did that once before not to say you done it a million times but the feeling is different and what about interwishion our 6 th Spence I always follow it that’s why we have it it’s our other mind like the other side of our brain. Ok enough. Thanks for reading this


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I absolutely believe in what you are all describing.  I have these coincidences that can only be described as bizarre.  I will be thinking about something or someone and the topic will appear somewhere else.  There was a word that came up recently as I was watching television and I entered the exact same word at the exact same time in Wordscapes.
> 
> I remember when my father passed away, I was trying to get into his various accounts via his computer and I just said "please help me".  I found his passwords on a sheet of paper that was hidden from sight.
> 
> I will be thinking about someone and I will receive a call or email from them.  It is like there is a psychic connection.  This has happened so many times I can't imagine it is coincidence.  I just really wish I knew how to channel it.  There seems to be certain times where it happens more often.  Perhaps due to my astrological sign and certain alignments?


I don't really believe in coincidences. I've experienced things similar to what you describe. What is your sign? OMG...that sounds like a bad pick up line!   Never mind...I found your answer in the replies as I read through the thread further. I know one thing...double Scorpio...you're not one to be messed with!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't really believe in coincidences. I've experienced things similar to what you describe. What is your sign? OMG...that sounds like a bad pick up line!   Never mind...I found your answer in the replies as I read through the thread further. I know one thing...double Scorpio...you're not one to be messed with!


LOL, I am extremely loyal to my friends and would do anything for them, but if someone treats me with disrespect they are out of my life.  

I had a former friend who visited me when I lived in Miami.  He said we would meet at a club at a certain time.  I stood around for hours like a fool and he never showed up.  The next day he called me to say he was was sorry but he had met someone.  I told him that was great and his luggage was on my front porch.

My partner is also a Scorpio, so we sometimes disagree but tread really lightly with each other.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> LOL, I am extremely loyal to my friends and would do anything for them, but if someone treats me with disrespect they are out of my life.
> 
> I had a former friend who visited me when I lived in Miami.  He said we would meet at a club at a certain time.  I stood around for hours like a fool and he never showed up.  The next day he called me to say he was was sorry but he had met someone.  I told him that was great and his luggage was on my front porch.
> 
> My partner is also a Scorpio, so we sometimes disagree but tread really lightly with each other.


How inconsiderate! Like I said...not one to be messed with.   

How about this "coincidence".Re: the thread What are you listening to in 2022: I was listening to the song I was getting ready to post. As soon as I opened that thread, the first song I saw was by Nancy Sinatra. I saw "Nancy" at the exact same second Donald Fagen sings Nancy in the song I was posting. I tagged you in my reply (it's the first song I posted by him).


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2022)

I had a very vivid dream the other night about a woman I know who was in danger from two men wearing mask hoods over their faces and accosted her in a parking lot at night. She is a manageress at a local grocery store and sometimes works a late shift. I'm wondering if I should tell her or would she think I am crazy. Would it scare her unnecessarily or provide warning?


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 7, 2022)

chic said:


> I had a very vivid dream the other night about a woman I know who was in danger from two men wearing mask hoods over their faces and accosted her in a parking lot at night. She is a manageress at a local grocery store and sometimes works a late shift. I'm wondering if I should tell her or would she think I am crazy. Would it scare her unnecessarily or provide warning?


That's a touch call. Do you know her well enough that she will believe you? I seriously don't know what I would do if it were me!


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> That's a touch call. Do you know her well enough that she will believe you? I seriously don't know what I would do if it were me!


It is a close call. I'll have to mull it over.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 7, 2022)

I meant tough call!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2022)

chic said:


> I had a very vivid dream the other night about a woman I know who was in danger from two men wearing mask hoods over their faces and accosted her in a parking lot at night. She is a manageress at a local grocery store and sometimes works a late shift. I'm wondering if I should tell her or would she think I am crazy. Would it scare her unnecessarily or provide warning?


When you see imminent danger for someone, it is a tough to figure out how to handle it. She might think you're nuts unless she also has experienced these things. Even if she has though, she may not see things about herself. What did you finally do (or not do)? I don't tell people if I see death for them.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 26, 2022)

When I was much  younger I used to dream frequently of a woman dressed in the style of late1800's.
 Beautiful long dresses with flowing sleeves, upswept hairdo, tall , elegant'
Sometimes she would be looking out to a garden through french doors, sometimes near a big old fireplace and other places in the house. Somehow I knew it was me.  It was always a very pleasant dream and nothing special happened. 

Then many years ago I was at a house gathering with some friends in Montreal and a new guest had just arrived. She took one look at me and rushed over and said that I had a wonderful aura. Didn't have a clue  what she was talking about.  Anyway found out she was a physic reader and she bugged me to do a session with her. I didn't ever do that but did tell her at that party about the frequent dreams of the woman in another age.  

Her reckoning on that was that they were memories, not dreams, of a past life of mine.
I have had other 'dreams' of the same nature but as I have aged they are no longer happening.

Any one else have that kind of experience....


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 26, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Any one else have that kind of experience....


Yes. Often, too. One particularly disturbing dream I had, involved walking around in what looked like a derelict building. There were other people there, but they wouldn't look at me or speak to me. I had a feeling of fear when I thought of leaving and felt that I had to be sneaky about escaping, for some reason. No matter how many times I woke myself, I would doze off again and find myself back in there. One of the worst dreams ever.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 27, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Yes. Often, too. One particularly disturbing dream I had, involved walking around in what looked like a derelict building. There were other people there, but they wouldn't look at me or speak to me. I had a feeling of fear when I thought of leaving and felt that I had to be sneaky about escaping, for some reason. No matter how many times I woke myself, I would doze off again and find myself back in there. One of the worst dreams ever.



Sounds like memory too.. 
This physic lady told me dreams are seldom  remembered in so much detail  and you will never have the same dream more than once. If you do , they are memories from a past life. She really pestered me for a seance with her but I did not want that. Fortunately at the time I lived in Toronto and when visiting  the relatives in Montreal I stayed clear away from parties.
 I would love to have my elegant lady dream again ...hasn't happened for many years


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 27, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Sounds like memory too..
> This physic lady told me dreams are seldom  remembered in so much detail  and you will never have the same dream more than once. If you do , they are memories from a past life. She really pestered me for a seance with her but I did not want that. Fortunately at the time I lived in Toronto and when visiting  the relatives in Montreal I stayed clear away from parties.
> I would love to have my elegant lady dream again ...hasn't happened for many yearsView attachment 205587


She was wrong.  
For many years, I had a repetitive dream-  nightmare, actually.  I realized there was something I needed to resolve..  and when I did, the repetitive dream ceased entirely.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 27, 2022)

I am not psychic at all as far as I know.  I do have many disturbing dreams and events as well that I cannot explain.

First, back in the 50's when I was in the Air Force in Europe, I went to Kaiserslautern, Germany with some friends.  I had never been there before nor even heard of the place, yet I knew the streets and where all the shops were located.  Of course my friends thought I was a liar about not having ever been there.  After that, I began dreaming of me being on one side of a small river in that town with a young man on the other side and we are reaching across trying to touch our hands.  It was a modern dream as I wore saddle shoes and bobby sox.  By the way that town seemed fairly untouched by WWII.  It was a recurring dream for many years thereafter and I never forgot it.

These days I often dream  of people, friends and relatives alike who have passed on, but are mingling with the living.

Another recurring dream is that I am off somewhere with people, some of whom I know and others not.  We get separated and I am never able to find my way back to them.  Just had one of those last night, and wound up in Harper's Valley.  Have no idea where that came from.

I was often on the same wave length with my mom and would say something just before she was about to say the very same thing.  This always freaked her out and she said I was fey.

We were taught in Dream Interpretation in Psychology in college that, your dreams are manifestations of fears or desires.  Could be, but I try not to dwell too much on this subject as it unnerves me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 27, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> For the past two nights I have dreamed about one of my son's dogs. It is really bothering me and I have asked DS to take him to the vet although the dog is fine. I do not remember my dreams because I have no one to tell them to.
> I just found this thread and find it enormously interesting and I am not even half way through, thank you


You're welcome of course. I'm glad you are finding the thread interesting. I hope nothing is wrong with your dog.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 27, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Sounds like memory too..
> This physic lady told me dreams are seldom  remembered in so much detail  and you will never have the same dream more than once. If you do , they are memories from a past life. She really pestered me for a seance with her but I did not want that. Fortunately at the time I lived in Toronto and when visiting  the relatives in Montreal I stayed clear away from parties.
> I would love to have my elegant lady dream again ...hasn't happened for many yearsView attachment 205587


An acquaintance said the same thing about it being a memory. In this dream I had the impression that the building I was in was some kind of house of ill repute. There was an absolutely filthy sofa which I sat on then realized how dirty it was. I later entered a bathroom that had piles of dirty hair all over the sink, as if men had shaved there and not cleaned it up. I can still vividly remember this dream and how I despaired of ever getting out of there. I never had it again, either.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 27, 2022)

How many "gifted psychics" have been called upon to assist police to solve crimes have helped in the smallest way?


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 27, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> These days I often dream of people, friends and relatives alike who have passed on, but are mingling with the living


Yes, I have these dreams too.
I'll see my deceased loved ones show up amongst the living, and acknowledge it...like "hey, your not supposed to be here", but they just smile at me.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 26, 2022)

sorry, not going to write about it,,,i hate to write hate it hate ..but i have endured most of that stuff and more--I almost always tell my ex about "stuff" so she can substanuate it ...but we never do- it is pretty much normal for us anymore....and she is getting forgetful -occasionally I put it in a email to myself...had dead people I did not know sit on my bed I immedialy knew she died in that room no threat just there and happy to be recongisied-
 out of body ..lots of that when sleeping in my deceased sons bed..every night I looked forward to it.....

.have seen flashes of other people in our dimision. I call em bleed over ...that means we are all in this together....and more-

 in april or may woke up with 517 on my forefront....am yet to attache that to something meaningful.....

have a friend in argintina I routinely predict his personal dilemma outcomes....easy deal for me but can never never predict my own stuff ...well, marginally I can, but not in depth....people don't like that stuff.

webcam only no typing thnx


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 26, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Yes, I have these dreams too.
> I'll see my deceased loved ones show up amongst the living, and acknowledge it...like "hey, your not supposed to be here", but they just smile at me.


nope they intergrete perfectly we are all the same in my dreams that means to me our spirits no dead no alive ...spirts in a spirtual dimension of some sort


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 26, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I am not psychic at all as far as I know.  I do have many disturbing dreams and events as well that I cannot explain.
> 
> First, back in the 50's when I was in the Air Force in Europe, I went to Kaiserslautern, Germany with some friends.  I had never been there before nor even heard of the place, yet I knew the streets and where all the shops were located.  Of course my friends thought I was a liar about not having ever been there.  After that, I began dreaming of me being on one side of a small river in that town with a young man on the other side and we are reaching across trying to touch our hands.  It was a modern dream as I wore saddle shoes and bobby sox.  By the way that town seemed fairly untouched by WWII.  It was a recurring dream for many years thereafter and I never forgot it.
> 
> ...


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 26, 2022)

and the result of "Jefe" playing around with your memories sometimes


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 26, 2022)

funsearcher! said:


> Also when she was diagnosed with hepatitis, I realized that was what would kill her, not the diabetes. Strange how you have a silent "knowing" sometimes, keep it to yourself, and then it comes true.


I SAY PAY VERY CLOSE ATTENTION to this stuff most often it has meaning in some form....turns out our subconcious and sprits are much much smarter and more atuned the we are..makes no sense, I know .....study it rescearch it --it will then make some sense.


----------

